

SAP Speeds Up With Its Hana Database Software - mikeflynn
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-02-21/sap-speeds-up-with-its-hana-database-software

======
jedmeyers
I am not going to highlight what is going on with the bonuses in SAP right
now, but it seems like management made a pretty big mistake while handling
this issue. I do not expect employee engagement in 2013 to be the same as the
last year.

